# Which Blade for Bug Out?



## PrepperLite

Greetings all,

I will be practicing a bug out here in the next month and I realize I do not have a blade for defense/cutting wood/brush (or other uses?).

I have looked around and narrowed my thoughts to these 3 items, I realize the 3rd is unlike like the first 2 in that it isn't an Axe. I don't have much exp on such items so if anyone owns these them or knows the pros vs cons of Axe vs Machete like blades I would really appreciate it, I will be ordering one soon!

United Cutlery Tactical Tomahawk

SOG Tactical Tomahawk 

Ka-Bar 2-1249-9 Kukri


----------



## Arizona Infidel

I like the SOG Tomahawk.


----------



## PrepperLite

Arizona Infidel said:


> I like the SOG Tomahawk.


I do as well, the United Cutlery one caught my eye towards the end of my searching since the sharp pick. I guess I could always sharpen the other side of the SOG.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

I did a test to see what would be the best for cutting small limbs and trees in a survival situation with the following items.







[/URL]
The SOG Tomahawk did better than the knives especially on small limbs, the hatchet was better than the SOG Tamahawk for larger supported branches and trees but if they have some give to them then most of the force is wasted. But what beat all of them hands down was the Coleman camp saw and it was the cheapest maybe even the lightest and would cut from small limbs to small trees.

Coleman - Camp Saw


----------



## arthurstjames

I don't own one yet, but this is next on my list. I have done quite a bit of research. A good mix between an ax and a Machete. The woodmans pal. And time tested.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

I've got the Cold Steel version of that Ka-Bar. While it holds a razor sharp edge, just the shape has proven a complete failure for cutting all but the _smallest_ of limbs. As a machete it fails as well. Just not long enough, the blade is thick, making it heavy and not very efficient. _Looks kick ass_, but put into action... :/

To my experience, a hatchet should be as thick and heavy as is practical, and a machete should be as long and thin as practical. The two tools don't mix well _at all._ I've bought two new, _proper_ machete's, still shopping for a good hatchet myself.

View attachment 2999


----------



## lgustavus81

Arizona Infidel said:


> I like the SOG Tomahawk.


+1 on the SOG tomahawk. Also the SOG Jungle Canopy is a good blade for all around chopping and hacking too!


----------



## HuntingHawk

Estwing camp[er's axe.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

HuntingHawk said:


> Estwing camp[er's axe.


+1! Hands down the best I've seen or used so far (lost mine in a move). Not a big fan of the Davy Crockett look though... So still shopping.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

:shock: WHEN did Estwing start making stuff like this! Solid steel blade / shaft! Last a lifetime!

Estwing Double Bit Axe - Sportsman's Warehouse

Estwing Tomahawk - Sportsman's Warehouse

Also one pc handle / head. Maybe on the light side for much chopping, but nice.
http://www.amazon.com/SOG-Specialty-Knives-Tools-F09-N/dp/B003734AP8

May be my next one here.
http://www.amazon.com/Gerber-22-41420-Gator-Combo-Axe/dp/B000C0RKYM


----------



## sparkyprep

I like the Spartan Blades' "Aries", and the Eastwing Ax. Best combo ever.


----------



## roy

I have one of the Gerber/Fiskar hatchets. It works good. I don't carry anything but a pocket knife. I don't plan to try and build a log cabin when I bug out.


----------



## wheeler880

I have couple of the cold steel tomahawks. I mostly use them for throwing, which they work good for. If you put a little too much spin on them usually the spike on the backside will catch its target. However, I did break the handle on one of them today. Gonna tinker with making a handle out of hickory or steel tube.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Estwing quality, and for about 10 bucks more it comes with a black sheath, synthetic handle and black powder coat. This ones a little on the big side at 16" for strictly bug out use, but they do have the smaller Estwings in "special edition" to, & I camp, clear trails, and build hunting blinds enough I'm happy to carry the few extra ounces in a bug out situation, this will be part of my pack for sure.

View attachment 3009


Ordered on amazon along with another "survival necessity" for the wife. 
View attachment 3010


----------



## dannydefense

I'm not a fan of Tomahawk's, but that's a subjective point of view; seems to be more for fighting than practicality, and I don't plan on fighting with my hatchet unless I absolutely have no other choice. I have an Estwing hatchet, great little tool and made in the USA to boot.

Could you clarify, the question seems to be in regards to a tool for gathering wood but I'm curious if this is to supplement your regular knife or if it's the first bladed tool you will be adding to the mix? If you don't already have a sturdy knife, you should definitely explore that option first. Esee, OKC, Ka-Bar, Bark River, and a variety of local forges make some excellent bushcraft knives that can easily serve double duty as wood gatherers.


----------



## whoppo

On body: Cold Steel Tuff-Lite folder.
On pack: Cold Steel Recon-1, Kellam WP7 'Slasher', Fiskars hatchet/hammer, Wire saw.
In Vehicle: Two (2) Cold Steel Katana Machetes (painstakingly edged), Folding camp saw.
In MotorHome: awesome steak knives and a few crappy ones.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson

sparkyprep said:


> I like the Spartan Blades' "Aries", and the Eastwing Ax. Best combo ever.


A spartan blade or two are very high on my 'to buy' list. Although I don't think they will be moving up anytime soon .


----------



## Nathan Jefferson

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I did a test to see what would be the best for cutting small limbs and trees in a survival situation with the following items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> The SOG Tomahawk did better than the knives especially on small limbs, the hatchet was better than the SOG Tamahawk for larger supported branches and trees but if they have some give to them then most of the force is wasted. But what beat all of them hands down was the Coleman camp saw and it was the cheapest maybe even the lightest and would cut from small limbs to small trees.
> 
> Coleman - Camp Saw


I'm looking for a real good saw, I have a sven saw but it is a little bigger and more complicated than I like (ok, its not complicated just a little annoying). Reason is - I have a lot of AWESOME chopping blades, but chopping makes a LOT of noise, and if I'm ever needing to 'bug out' I don't think chopping sounds that can be heard for miles around are something I want to be making...

Just a hought.


----------



## sparkyprep

Nathan Jefferson said:


> A spartan blade or two are very high on my 'to buy' list. Although I don't think they will be moving up anytime soon .


Spartan Blades probably make the best combat knives in the world. I have one, and a KaBar, and the KaBar doesn't hold a candle to it.


----------



## wesley762

My little piece of advice, don't by anything with the word Tactical in it. that's going to cost you about 30% more just because of that.

Now with that said this me me throwing my hat in the ring.

Estwing Sportsman's 10 in. Leather Grip Handle Axe-E24A at The Home Depot


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Quick review for anyone shopping. Big Brown Truck came with my Estwing Campers axe today.

Over all... NOT impressed. Being a "Special Edition" it was supposed to come "powder coated". FAIL. It's just flat black spray paint that largely rubbed off when I wiped the axe down with WD40. "Special Edition" also nets you a rubber handle instead of the clear coated leather washer handle. A matter of personal taste, but I'm not into the "Davy Crockett" look, and was never impressed with the slippery clear paint coating they put over the leather. This handle was actually hard and slippery to! As soon as I took it out of the box I immediately peeled off all the shiny stickers, and scrubbed the handle down with a medium grit sanding block to knock off any mold release left from manufacturing. Now the handle is great! Feels like a car tire now (like I expected / wanted). Hows the cutting edge? Estwing uses a belt sander to do the sharpening. Pretty obvious because the edge was rolled over to one side so bad you could not only feel it, but SEE it!  A little disheartening that two quick passes with a kitchen knife sharpener knocked off the giant rolled edge so easily. Implies very soft metal... I'll be working on putting a real edge on it, and hopefully testing it out on a camping trip very soon though.

Their logo is apparently molded into the handle, pics are after I sanded the handle off a little and removed half a dozen flashy stickers.
View attachment 3103


Pretty decent sheath with a belt loop included (nice that it doesn't have cute little acorns and such on it like the leather Estwing sheath!).
View attachment 3104


VERY nice that it has a hammer end to drive in anchors for snare traps, tent stakes, crack nuts, bust zombies in the head with. ;-)
View attachment 3105


Called a 16" hatchet by Estwing and many sellers... Not sure where their measuring from. This baby is NOT your little girls hatchet! Got some size to it! 
View attachment 3106


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Maintained the factory blade angle, and it took a HECK of an edge for an axe! Slices paper like a scalpel now! ::saber:: Fingers to! 

View attachment 3108


----------



## 1skrewsloose

I used to operate a custom sawing mill, machete is good clearing smaller limbs from logs. Other than that a single bit camp axe works good. Never really found much use or utility in a hatchet. Just too little cutting edge, and not enough leverage to do even medium work. Awkward to use as anyone who has split wood will testify. Just to clarify, by camp axe, I mean hickory handle , 3 ft. at least. All steel handles really beat you up, hickory absorbs a lot of the shock.


----------



## Deebo

left to right
cheap 10$ folder, don't remeber buying it.
BOOT knife, made by my nephew.
my everyday kitchen knife
kool little droppoint knife I purchased at BIG 5
Another kitchen knife.
Green knife is an el cheapo, I think from Harbor Frieght
Followed by my dad's US NAVY knife.
I had these "few knives" out, and taken to work to be sharpened by a friend.
As far as bugging, it would be the NAVY Issue.


----------



## wheeler880

FYI for anyone looking at picking up a SOG fasthawk. My local wallyworld is selling them for $20. I picked up a couple for throwing.


----------



## lgustavus81

wheeler880 said:


> FYI for anyone looking at picking up a SOG fasthawk. My local wallyworld is selling them for $20. I picked up a couple for throwing.


Walmart here has them too. I got mine last year and it throws like a champ I got the bigger one as well but haven't thrown it yet


----------

